# '39 Colson Catalog



## Boris (Jun 25, 2015)

Not sure if this is complete, but this is what I have. plus a '39 Firestone catalog page.


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2015)

do you take Pay Pal ?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave...you saw the 1939 Firestone I got last weekend. Any chance you'd have a page from the catalog with that in there? THANKS if you do!!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave, In case you forgot it...

fred


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Dave...you saw the 1939 Firestone I got last weekend. Any chance you'd have a page from the catalog with that in there? THANKS if you do!!!




Fred-
Isn't that on the Firestone page (last) with a Cruiser badge? And I'm thinking that it's basically the same bike #06269 on the Colson Catalog pages. Both are showing the Winner headlight.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Fred-
> Isn't that on the Firestone page (last) with a Cruiser badge? And I'm thinking that it's basically the same bike #06269 on the Colson Catalog pages. Both are showing the Winner headlight.




_ Yup...I believe it is...thanks!_

fred


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> do you take Pay Pal ?




See. Right there is a perfect example of what I was saying about the huge gap between the way your mind works, and reality. I'm not selling anything here, Vince!


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2015)

Will a money order be ok?


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> Will a money order be ok?




Yeah, sure, fine, whatever...........................nerd.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 6, 2021)

Available again (not mine) for those who did not already download and print.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/224482527999?campid=5335809022Some of the presented pages look different, this time.


----------



## JLF (Jun 6, 2021)

Men's Single Bar Special - Model #01169 on page 4.  

Interesting that it doesn't have a photo of that model, but I assume its the same bike as my 1942 'camelback'.  Mine was maroon and white under the green and white house paint.  So the colors were around for a few years too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 9, 2021)

So there's a '39 Colson Commander? Any of these unicorns ever show up IRL?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks for posting this @Archie Sturmer  I got the seller to come back down a bit on the price.  I had to have it to go with my '39 Deluxe model #04369


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 9, 2021)

The thanks should go to @Boris who started this thread.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks for posting this @Archie Sturmer  I got the seller to come back down a bit on the price.  I had to have it to go with my '39 Deluxe model #04369
> 
> View attachment 1427273
> 
> View attachment 1427274



What chain ring is on that bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> What chain ring is on that bike? V/r Shawn



Almost looks like an early Iver. I believe that's the bike "as-found". Here's another pic after a few things were corrected and swapped in.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks like it morphed from a Deluxe to an Imperial with the early stem. They do this to Schwinns all the time! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like it morphed from a Deluxe to an Imperial with the early stem. They do this to Schwinns all the time! V/r Shawn



It's going to be morphed back into a non Imperial.  The bike also came with the original fenders not shown in any of these pictures.


----------

